# GSA problems



## LAKA (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a heavily planted tank 3wpg light with 20ppm CO2 approx. I used to dose EI and had no algae issues. I changed to PPS-PRO 2 weeks ago and noticed GSA appearing on the glass. WHY?
My PO4 levels are 1.5-2ppm NO3 5-10ppm.

LAKA


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

You tank is probly unstable. Any change will throw it a little out of whack. Give it a couple weeks to settle down Usually takes 3-4 weeks after you make changes before you really know the effects.....good or bad.

jB


----------



## LAKA (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll do that. Give it a month. Thanks Jason

LAKA


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

The plants grew in a very different environment before. They have to adjust and regrow. This process may take two months. 

Where is the 2 ppm PO4 coming from? It shouldn't be there.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Bad test kit most likely


----------



## LAKA (Feb 11, 2007)

Tap water has no phosphates. I dose PPS-Pro and feed fish Additional PO4 from fish food? and don't trust test kits much. Plants growing very well but GSA a problem. Decided to wait it out for a month or two and see how it goes.

LAKA


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

I've read posts about controlling GSA by increasing phosphate. The fish may not provide sufficient phosphate to the water column. If you don't have a test kit, then add 1.5 cc of FLEET ANEMA per 50 gal to raise the level of phosphate by 1 ppm. Do this daily to gradually bump up phosphate.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

furballi said:


> I've read posts about controlling GSA by increasing phosphate. The fish may not provide sufficient phosphate to the water column. If you don't have a test kit, then add 1.5 cc of FLEET ANEMA per 50 gal to raise the level of phosphate by 1 ppm. Do this daily to gradually bump up phosphate.


 The *more is better* dosing madness is over.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*How to get rid of GSA?*

Letting it grow and waiting does not work. What works is cleaning it every time it shows up and discontinue water changes. Every time you change water more GSA appear. If you have a fully planted aquarium and reasonable fish load you don't need to change water. Plants will take care of it. Healthy growing plants filter out all impurities and trimming removes it out of the aquarium. It usually takes about two months. Old, crystal clean water processed by plants is deadly to algae. 



Thank you
Edward


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Edward said:


> The *more is better* dosing madness is over.


HAHA

Edward, we should have started working together on this earlier

jB


----------

